# Some random guy walked up to me



## EmilyStrangeRox (Sep 23, 2013)

Today, some random dude walk up to me and he want to sell me some China branded phones... The brand is Huawei... I've tested on the phones and it works quite good... But I didn't buy from the guy because I think he stole those phones from other people...

I did my own research on the internet when I'm back home and found out that Huawei Phones are actually quite good... Anyone here in this forum is using?


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

I am thinking to get one my self as a spare phone....cheeers...


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

Huawei is one of the biggest makers of phones in China (among many other electronics) and they're generally on par with the other top companies in the world like samsung, sony, etc. like any other big company they make high end and low end phones so just make sure you know which model you're getting and how much it's worth, and be sure of your suspicions if it's stolen etc, but the company is a great one. China has some really great companies for phones like Xiaomi, Meizu, and of course Lenovo.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Theoilman said:


> Huawei is one of the biggest makers of phones in China (among many other electronics) and they're generally on par with the other top companies in the world like samsung, sony, etc. like any other big company they make high end and low end phones so just make sure you know which model you're getting and how much it's worth, and be sure of your suspicions if it's stolen etc, but the company is a great one. China has some really great companies for phones like Xiaomi, Meizu, and of course Lenovo.


Hi Theoilman,thank you kindly for sharing the info....Cheeers...


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

My wife uses a Huawei g300. It is quite good, nice big screen. But it is slower than my old HTC Desire.


----------

